# crayfish question



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Would it be safe to put 1 dwarf blue crayfish with neon tetras and honey gouramis in a planted 29 gallon tank?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The cray will go fishing, especially at night. If you're ok with some fish going missing occasionally, you're good to go.


----------



## Donovan Streeter (Aug 24, 2015)

dwarf crayfish don’t usually limit your options like normal sized crayfish do – they are usually pretty peaceful and usually won’t kill fish unless they’re weak or very tiny like fry, or have long flowy fins like betta. Small snails, baby shrimp and bamboo shrimp could be targeted by dwarf crayfish, but besides that, they’re usually pretty harmless.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know about the dwarfs, but my Blue Crays like to eat all the plants in my tank. Only thing I have been able to keep more than 24 hours so far has been some water lettuce, and my guess is that it's because it is at the top, suction cupped to the side. I know they ate some of the roots when it went under water from the HOB...


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I won't be having any long finned fish, and I do not plan to have any sick fish( but you never know) I think I will get the dwarf blue crayfish. Thanks for your input everyone .


----------

